# Questions of Color



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What is the most common color in your collection?
What percentage?
What is the second most common color?
What percentage?


Just wondering.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Most common color: Red (Figure the odds, eh?)
Percentage: Prob'ly around 25%
2nd most common: prob'ly a toss up between blue and yellow.
percentage: About 10% each.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would say I have a pretty even mix between: blue, yellow, red, orange, green, lime green, turquoise, and PINK (yes I said pink. I like pink cars )

I have the least amount of black or white cars.

As for the percentages.....this is one of those times that debunks the statement from school..." I'm never gonna use this so why do I have to learn it?"...:jest::lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear ya Jerry!! All these difficult mathematical equations are making my head spin!!! :freak: Is it lunch time yet??? C'mon clock!!! Tick tock.....:jest:

I'm not going to give percentages either, as the numbers fluctuate with every visit of the mail man... Also, the numbers I came up with are not exactly accurate as I have to run back and forth between 3 different locations to add up colors, and then realize I missed something.. Also, WIP, bodies and boo boos were not counted and could sway the totals in numerous directions...

Today yellow is the winner. But by a technicality.. I included gold in with the yellows. Green came in second, but also lumped in the turquoise in with them. The red family came in third, but only because I just bought 2 cans of red paint so they are getting a bit more attention. 

I suppose if I broke it down, my results would look kinda like Jerry's. More often than not if I have a color choice when buying a car, I look at a few things... The colors available, the way the colors look on a particular car, and what I have less of. I also am lacking in the black and white department.. 

Out of all the colors out there, my favorites are in the blue green (teal) family. But I like variety.. it would be pretty boring if they all were the same color.

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Actually have a pretty balanced mix. Guess I'll have to ramp up and spray some additional Orange Mist customs.  rr


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Yellow - how about which cars are most likely to have hogged out wheel wells?*

For tjets it seems to be yellow, for AFX red - 

Since I have tjets - how about which cars are most likely to have hogged out wheel wells?

#1. Corvette Stingray - I've had about 15 at one time or another and I'd say 50% had all four wheel wells hogged out and the rest just the rears done.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*At a glance*

Hmmmmmmm  

Carn sarn it ....a typical Joez question that involves math and other cognitive thought processes. 

I walked up and quick looked the slot cave. While not obsessively compulsive it would appear that I stick pretty well within the rainbow. I lean a bit heavier towards greens and blues....yet from time to time I have a streak of Randy in me and dabble in yellow. Nor will I turn my nose up at a good red or orange. 

Rather monotonous but my collection is predominantly primary and secondary colors.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> What is the most common color in your collection?


Black. The vast majority of my cars, pretty near 100%, have black tires, so that is the single dominant color in my collection. The bodies are mostly multicolored, with no single color standing out more than the others, based on casual observations from afar. I guess I could catalog all the colors, but that's about as exciting as picking lint out of my belly button. 

The belly button lint is gray.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

AfxToo said:


> ... but that's about as exciting as picking lint out of my belly button.
> 
> The belly button lint is gray.


For real excitement, try picking the lint out of your wife's belly button.

With your tongue.


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

Color is one of the items I track on my inventory. Looks like my most common color is white; followed by yellow:

Color-----Number---Percentage

Black-------12-------2.564%
Blue--------32-------6.838%
Bronze-------2-------0.427%
Brown--------1-------0.214%
Green-------27-------5.769%
Lime---------4-------0.855%
Lt.Blue- ----2-------0.427%
Orange------22-------4.701%
Pink---------3-------0.641%
Purple-------3-------0.641%
R/W/B--------2-------0.427%
Red---------72------15.385%
Silver-------2-------0.427%
Tan---------36-------7.692%
Turq--------48------10.256%
White------118------25.214%
Yellow------82------17.521%

Total------468-----100.000%

Most of these are original T-Jets with a few AFX's, JL/AW's, and resin copies thrown in.


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

For bobwoodly:

I also track condition of the wheel wells (which ones are messed up):

OK------331------70.727%
Back-----98------20.940%
Front-----9-------1.923%
Both-----30-------6.410%

Total---468-----100.00%

Most of the "hogged out" ones seem to be original T-Jets. I guess the kids (we kids) didn't find it necessary to increase the size on AFX's or JL/AW's?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Stingray*

Every now and then I get an AFX with hogged wheels. Some tjets seem to be more likely to be "hogged". We must have loved doing that to Stingrays. At least as a kid I tried to use a pencil and sandpaper - I've come across some where the hogging tool of choice was a flame of some type!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I read an article the other day about the Hop-Up kit. In the instructions it tells how to open up the rear wheel opening to get the aluminum wheels to fit. I bet that's how many got hacked.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Ouch!!!*

By the looks of this wall, I'm guessing yellow, with red maybe second??? These are actual marks...I guess you would call the blank white space, the bumper line...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

An excellent graphic interpretation Randy. LMAO!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

PumaT said:


> Color is one of the items I track on my inventory. Looks like my most common color is white; followed by yellow:
> 
> Color-----Number---Percentage
> 
> ...


SHOW_OFF....:lol: Do you do tax returns??:jest:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Collectin' or sellin'*

I have two kinds of cars 1. collectin' and 2. sellin'

1. Collectin' cars are blue, turquoise, aqua, navy blue, light blue, metallic blue, striped blue, painted blue...well, you get the picture.

2. Sellin' cars are whatever color that ain't blue.

Attached some pics.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I am guessin' that you like blue, yeah? Sweet collection!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

yes, yes I do.
I kept about 30 cars from my childhood and as I pulled them out one day, I realized half of them were blue. When I got back into collecting about 15 years ago, I went to a toy show and found 4 turquoise tjets. Then a friend was selling his collection and when I went to his house, he had 11 blue cars out of 20. Before I knew it, I had a nice little blue collection going. Ebay helped a lot and now friends call when they spot blue cars. It is now at 302 cars from 21 different brands.
I'm still looking for a blue El Camino, Maserati, Tornado (tjets) and a blue dump truck and stake truck (vibe). 
Then there's upgrading....!!! :>D

Thanks for looking
-joe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Color is an interesting part of this hobby. Many of my cars come second hand through garage sales or auction lots. The colors vary in those collections. The cars I buy from hobby shops are much different because I am able to choose. 

I have black cars, but I don't particularly like black because it is hard to see on the track. I seem to have a lot of yellow cars but they are mostly the second hand cars. My personal favorites seem to be the red because they are typically race cars. When I buy a slot car it is because the color matches the type of car best.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

joeslotcar said:


> yes, yes I do.
> I kept about 30 cars from my childhood and as I pulled them out one day, I realized half of them were blue. When I got back into collecting about 15 years ago, I went to a toy show and found 4 turquoise tjets. Then a friend was selling his collection and when I went to his house, he had 11 blue cars out of 20. Before I knew it, I had a nice little blue collection going. Ebay helped a lot and now friends call when they spot blue cars. It is now at 302 cars from 21 different brands.
> I'm still looking for a blue El Camino, Maserati, Tornado (tjets) and a blue dump truck and stake truck (vibe).
> Then there's upgrading....!!! :>D
> ...


this blue stake truck???
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-AUROA-T...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Petty blue takes up at least 37% of my collection. I'm gonna try to increase that percentage to 43% with some #44 AJ Thingamajigger Valvoline cars. Third place at Daytona got me all excited.

Rich 43, uh, 44!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Petty blue takes up at least 37% of my collection. I'm gonna try to increase that percentage to 43% with some #44 AJ Thingamajigger Valvoline cars. Third place at Daytona got me all excited.
> 
> Rich 43, uh, 44!


Don't get to excited Rich, if Dale Jr would learn how to race like he thinks he can Aj wouldn't have cracked the top ten...What is it with Ernhardts I know this is Nascab sacraldge but I thought Sr was a bum also if ya can't beat em spin em.. ya that takes talent..


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> this blue stake truck???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-AUROA-TJET-SLOT-CAR-STAKE-TRUCK-EXCELLENT_W0QQitemZ370160411801QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item370160411801&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Dat's de one!!!
Thanks for the link.
Step right up and get out yer wallet!!!!
-Joe


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*Yes red is the natural winner*


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That is a cool and creative picture, HadaSlot. Looks like you're becoming GotSlotsAgain!


----------

